# Well we are on the waiting list!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

In a moment of madness I emailed my breeder about a companion for Hattie. The last litter are all spoken for and although her daughter has two puppies ready now I have put my name on her waiting list for puppies born at the end of June(!) This would mean a puppy late August hope I am not making big mistake but plenty of time for Hattie to mature and hopefully August weather won't be as bad as November weather! Watch this space.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely update and something to look forward to ... plus you were so happy with Hattie's breeder  so pleased for you ... we will all be wanting lots of puppy updates on birth then weekly updates please


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Exciting!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo your turn next .. it must be  .. mind you it will be hard to find another Lady


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting!! Hattie is just gorgeous,do you know what colour you would like this time? xxx


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

How exciting!

Amanda just reminding you how much i LOVE the breeder i went to! She just had another litter too. lol. Are we breaking you down yet???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread is making me broody again  lol .. it really doesnt take much to make me broody ..

Just been rolling in the floor with my lovely girls (I know cockapoo crazy, but great fun) .. getting lots of ear licks from them lol .. and they just love me so much, almost as much as I love them ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Amanda just reminding you how much i LOVE the breeder i went to! She just had another litter too. lol. Are we breaking you down yet???


Jaime was it a home breeder you went to? And How close to Amanda are they? 

I think I will have to put some pressure on Amanda's lovely hubby lol .. only teasing   

Bring on the next Canadian Adventure Dog


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhahah lol well ladies....I posted this on Embee's thread....if Hubby get promotion it is out of the city...and he would have to move back to my home town...I would not be going with him...he would come home on the weekends tho....but I would need something to do with my time...and well...we would be looking quite seriously at puppy number 2


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's probably about a 4 hour drive for Amanda, but a cockapoo puppy is worth the drive! Yep she is a home breeder.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue, how exciting... i knew you weren't going to be able to resist for too long..and Hattie is gorgeous..


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Sue, I have done the same thing! Did you get Hattie from Polycinders? How old is she? Im so excited! x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> In a moment of madness I emailed my breeder about a companion for Hattie. The last litter are all spoken for and although her daughter has two puppies ready now I have put my name on her waiting list for puppies born at the end of June(!) This would mean a puppy late August hope I am not making big mistake but plenty of time for Hattie to mature and hopefully August weather won't be as bad as November weather! Watch this space.


Sue, can I be cheeky & ask where from ? I'm in Plymouth & looking for a puppy for around that time too (we will be ready for a bundle of gorgeousness in July)


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> In a moment of madness I emailed my breeder about a companion for Hattie. The last litter are all spoken for and although her daughter has two puppies ready now I have put my name on her waiting list for puppies born at the end of June(!) This would mean a puppy late August hope I am not making big mistake but plenty of time for Hattie to mature and hopefully August weather won't be as bad as November weather! Watch this space.


Sue, can I be cheeky & ask where from ? I'm in Plymouth & looking for a puppy for around that time too (we will be ready for a bundle of gorgeousness in July)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is from Pollycinders she is fab. We have a bit of a prob with socialisation but I got her in Nov so opportunitoes to go out and socialize were limited but she is great now and we are booked for properly organised socialisation classes starting soon. May try to take her out on hack with horse tomorrow if my instructor has her dogs as she can run with them whilst I try to avoid the ice! Have put myself on waiting list for June pup, there are two available now but I am off to Badminton at begining of May Hattie will go to a farm in Moretonhampstead where dogs live with the family so she will grow up quickly!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Sue, can I be cheeky & ask where from ? I'm in Plymouth & looking for a puppy for around that time too (we will be ready for a bundle of gorgeousness in July)


Just off J26 M5 if you would like to meet Hattie let me know Plymouth is my home town.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have heard of this breeder recently actually on here, as I was made aware she had a photo of my cockapoo Honey on her website, I contacted her via email, think her name was Pat and she was very polite in all my communications with her, plus she removed the photo of Honey as quickly as possible  I like polite people


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

donnasimone said:


> Sue, I have done the same thing! Did you get Hattie from Polycinders? How old is she? Im so excited! x


Hatie was born on 20 Sept 2011 she is fantastic1 It was 15 yrs since I had a pup and I have to admit I did wonder what I had done for the first few weeks! I would not be without her now she is so loving and she will evdentually be a very sociable dog when she gets excited she often just ends up sitting on my feet when I stop and talk to someone so I know she will be calm and settled. She is good in the car sleeps on my bed (I know not a good idea but better than many a previous (male) partner(!) and apart from the odd winge which I put down to the Poodle having had one as a child she seems to be ok. Don't know how she will accept a mate but looking for a boy called Eric (those of a certain age will see the significance!)


----------

